

Blame Silicon Valley for the NSA's data slurp. - elag
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/12/31/blame_silicon_valley_for_the_nsas_data_slurp_and_what_to_do_about_it/

======
elag
'Thirty years after the Khmer Rouge declared war on "the Garden of the
individual", Silicon Valley was lauding the collective "hive mind" while
stealthily dismantling the rights that protect the individual.' A statement at
once both ridiculous and true. This article is a pretty good way to provoke
discussion about using intellectual property regimes to protect privacy.

